
Quantum Locked: Physicists Demonstrate “Weeping Angel” Effect - shawndumas
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2015/09/quantum-locked-physicists-demonstrate.html
======
laveur
The fact that they referenced Doctor Who pleases me to no end!

